# Stomach hurts so bad.



## blueeyedblonde95 (Jun 13, 2015)

For the past week I have been really clogged up, I would say I haven't had a satisfying BM in over a week now. Anyways for the past 3-4 days ive had cramping, HORRIBLE GAS (lots and it smells like something died), constant gas pain, bloating. I have also had pain & hardness around where my sigmoid colon is, its literally hard like there is a big hard, long turd just sitting there (it seems to get hard off and on). I don't think their should be anymore though because I took dulcolax lastnight, I purposely took more than I was supposed to but I still haven't pooped much. I have gone twice today but both times not satisfying amounts and it didn't look like a healthy poop either, I have also had some mucus when I wipe. I seriously think the issue is im all inflammed from the constipation, even though im pooping small amounts there is still all that waste inside me that is causing irritation. I'm just so fed up and frusterated, this can't be good for me. Anyone have similar symptoms or issues?


----------



## mikan92 (May 10, 2015)

Hi!

Laxatives don't always work as well as we wish  I took ducolax & coloxyl or 3 days and other than the intense abdominal pain that wakes me up at midnight rushing to toilet with only moderate passing (I think it only worked well for one day), I decided it is not for me. After that I switched to movicol and it worked well for the first few days and I felt much relief, but again stopped working well for the second week.

I also thought that since I took the laxatives there should not be anything stuck there, but when I went back to the GP she said I'm still full. I think for your case it's not cleared up yet since you said you did not have satisfying bowel movements. Try switching products to see if it works better,

For me I'll go to a TCM herbalist instead after being put on laxatives for 2 weeks and it still didn't solve the issue for me. Good luck and hope you have a good bowel movement soon!


----------



## Crissyv (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh i feel for you! I had the same problem for months until I was cleaned out using a pre surgery bowel prep!

Ild say you need to do a whole bowel cleansing prep to clean you out! You should also fast a day before and on the day. After you have cleaned yourself out you should really look at your diet, if you find yourself constantly dealing with constipation don't eat to much bulk, the more food equals more waste rotting inside, which seeps out toxins into your blood stream causing all types of bad gas, breakouts, bad moods, over all just bad. Also I find if you take laxatives to many days of the week, the effects will decrease and stop working as well. I try to only use laxatives (dulcolax) spaced out 2 times a week!


----------



## sbuenger (May 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your suffering! The horrible smell could be from certain foods, but it is common to have an odor when you're constipated. Mucus is also common with constipation. Are you eating enough fruits and vegetables, exercising at least 30 minutes a day, and drinking plenty of water? If you aren't already, I would also recommend staying away from alcohol, coffee, dairy, and gluten. Ultimately laxative dependency can have long term effects on your body and may decrease the normal function of your digestive system. Exercising, eating right, drinking water, and avoiding certain foods should be enough to improve your regularity without laxatives. Don't wait until laxative dependency becomes a major problem.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Crissyv (Nov 4, 2014)

it's terrible to go through! 
From what you've said ild say you need a full bowel clean. I had the same thing and even though I was taking laxatives and going quite often, when I had my scan it showed I was waaaay backed up! So my gastrologist gave me a pre surgery bowel prep. Which thank god cleared me out! 
Also I find laxatives don't work as well if you use them daily or two- three days in a row. I find if I haven't been for a couple days I'll take 3 dulcolax one night, and if I still don't go much I'll wait till the next day to take another dose which usually works  also try and eat light meals or soups, with plenty of fluids on the days you are quite constipated. So sorry you're going through this, I hope you feel well soon!


----------

